# 1st kill



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! and welcome to AT! You got any pics?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

thats awesome, congratulations! and :welcomesign: to AT


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

congrats


----------



## TyB123 (Sep 27, 2009)

*pics*

here are the pics


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

cool


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats on a fine kill!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

.. congrats on your first!!!! ... what a feeling uh!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! Im still waiting for my first bow deer!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> Congrats! Im still waiting for my first bow deer!


same here


----------



## troutbum76 (Aug 28, 2009)

congrats


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

cool i got my first deer last saturday
on the michigan youth hunt:darkbeer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats on a great first kill!!


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats!! I remember last year when I shot my first buck with a bow!! WOW it's exciting!! I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## parker_31 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats on the awesome shot. Hope this is the first of many


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Great job on the long shot for the first kill.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice Job
Welcome to AT


----------



## Charne'509 (Dec 23, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> Nice Job
> Welcome to AT


Thats AWSOME congrats on your first kill. Im still waiting for my first kill!! =]. Im so excited for you enjoy the biltong!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to AT. =] =] =]


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats and great job. Hope there are a lot more to come.


----------



## JJudd (Jul 27, 2006)

Very cool, congrats. I will never forget my first one, that is after 8 misses, lol


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Way to go!
Congratulations!!


----------



## TyB123 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

Glad to be on AT and mom said i can get the head beetled, ^^, and im gonna make Jerky, mmm, Jerky


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

hey ty its pauls son caleb congrats on that. my dad told me u got something.


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

congratulations.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

congrats on your first kill i'm still workin on mine


----------

